# Donate old mobile devices, etc. to help the HnH Project.



## Thorne (Mar 28, 2014)

Hello again everyone,

If you have any old electronics devices laying around that you don't know what to do with, or you just happen to come across an electronics jackpot in the last dumpster you dove into, I would like to take those devices off your hands. By doing this, you are keeping harmful waste out of our environment, helping the Houseless not Homeless Project get closer to achieving our goals, and getting rid of otherwise useless trash. It's a win-win situation.

*What can be recycled? *
Any brand of any item listed below, working or not. 

Laptops
inkjet and laser printer cartridges
iPads and tablets
iPhones and smart phones
other cell phones
metals>gold, silver and platinum

There is no minimum or maximum number or weight requirement except where laptops are concerned, which is between 20-40lbs, so we would have to have at least 2 or 3. All other items can be shipped at any time with no restrictions. A pre-paid (or as many as you need) shipping label will be provided to anyone who wishes to help the HnH Project out in this way, so you really have nothing to lose. 

All that is required is that I have a valid email address to send the shipping label(s) too. Each one will have a unique tracking number and id that identifies it as going to the HnH Project Account so it is VERY important that you use the one that I provide for you. 

If you have any further questions you can PM me here, or email me at [email protected]

Yes. I finally have a domain name. It is not up and running completely yet however, so please keep your eyes open for a future announcement regarding such. 

Thorne


----------



## Tude (Mar 28, 2014)

Hai there - Just gave 3 cell phones last Fall to Vorizons as they donate to the Battered Womans Shelter, however I have yet another cell phone from bf that we will never use as we're on droids now - so I have that and I'm pretty sure the bf also has one if not two older laptops. Will find out tomorrow when I talk to him.


----------



## zapporra (Mar 28, 2014)

Hey, man. message me where I can send stuff.


----------



## autumn (Mar 28, 2014)

I might have an extra phone for you


----------



## shabti (Mar 28, 2014)

so...I have this cricket phone I bought off a junkie for $1.50. I'd be happy to ship it to you, but I'd be  psyched  if I could help out with this project. I TELL people all the time that "I'm houseless, not homeless." --> and to honor his life and all the other road dogs who didn't get so famous, I follow THAT line up with a verbatim quote from Alex McCandless. "I'm not destitute. I have a college degree. I live this way by choice. You should too."

so....yeah how can I get involved with houselessnothomeless? sounds like a worthy project.


----------



## Thorne (Mar 28, 2014)

Zim/Tude> You guys can even put them in the same box to save on shipping waste. Ask around too. Collect as many as you can find.


Zapporra> I sent you a PM with additional information.

Thank you for your support everyone. Ask as many people as you can too. There no limit to how many we can accept. The more you mail in the more people the HnH Project can help. Thank you.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Mar 29, 2014)

Hey Thorne? What is this project all about. I thought you were writkng some paper for college or something. What are you colecting funds for? Or old phones, toner etc for?


----------



## Thorne (Mar 29, 2014)

I am writing a paper, but I am also working on building a Way Station so travelers have a place to chill, do laundry, showers, etc. etc. etc. and in the meantime I hand out things like socks, buspasses, snacks, soap, whatever I have on hand. I am working on explaining all that on the website. I just bought a domain name. This and the paper and everything is all related.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Mar 29, 2014)

Sound cool. Is that in Phoenix?


----------



## Thorne (Mar 29, 2014)

Tucson


----------

